# Is this legal?



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you hunt the red area? I've always thought about it but never knew if it was okay or not?
What about the blue area? 
Green = south parking lot


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Red area: I'm 99% sure you can't.
Blue area: I'm 99% sure you can.

I took a walk down there last year. It seems like the clubs have their property marked pretty well.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You can only hunt the red area as a member or guest of the New State. The blue area is okay. Check the DWR map, it's clearly marked.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

The map I looked at, the only thing that's marked is a rest pond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a tool that I use to determine if I might be able to hunt an area: http://slco.org/assessor/new/query/intropage.cfm

Note that this link doesn't work well on phones and should be used on a desktop or laptop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Your red is a little bit big. But its well posted as no trespassing no hunting, buffer zone.
Blue is OK.


----------

